# MAPRIKA Maps



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

How many folks have used MAPRIKA? Seems like a pretty nice tool, some of the local destinations have been uploaded. Perhaps a catalog of these uploaded maps on here would be helpful.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

never heard of it, so I googled it.

it's a smartphone app.

therefore, no use to me. I like using my dumb phone.

however, with that said, the concept is very similar to that of the Garmin Rino. except it uses hardware that a lot of people have already. but with cell reception being flaky in many places that mtb riders go, I'm not sure of the actual utility of it.

most folks turn the cell antenna off to prolong battery life and cache maps in the app they're using for offline use. some apps now let folks actually DOWNLOAD those maps for repeated use, further distancing the device from being tethered to cell signals.

this app goes the other way, relying upon cell signals for proper use. cell towers will never be able to offer complete coverage, so I just don't see this being quite as useful for mtb riding


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Depending on the phone, my HTC for instance, the App works great outside of cell coverage using the phone's GPS circuitry and not triangulating off cell towers. The battery lasts pretty well. I've used it throughout the Charlemont Trails system where cell service is non-existent except at some of the hill-tops.

It gives you a pretty accurate location enabling you to know what trail you are on or what intersection you'll be approaching how soon.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hado_pv said:


> Depending on the phone, my HTC for instance, the App works great outside of cell coverage using the phone's GPS circuitry and not triangulating off cell towers. The battery lasts pretty well. I've used it throughout the Charlemont Trails system where cell service is non-existent except at some of the hill-tops.
> 
> It gives you a pretty accurate location enabling you to know what trail you are on or what intersection you'll be approaching how soon.


sure you can locate yourself without a cell signal, but how do you propose you locate your friends without one (the main marketing push on the app's website)?


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> sure you can locate yourself without a cell signal, but how do you propose you locate your friends without one (the main marketing push on the app's website)?


Had no idea that was their push, the tool puts maps in your hand with your location on it. That's what I saw as useful...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hado_pv said:


> Had no idea that was their push, the tool puts maps in your hand with your location on it. That's what I saw as useful...


MAPRIKA

The app's website indicates that this app is marketed to folks wanting to find their friends at ski resorts, college campuses, stuff like that.

Looking at map availability, they have some maps for some parks where I ride. In most cases, there's no way to tell if they have a decent map. In others, it doesn't look like they have a map with the actual trail networks on it.

I do know this, that many of the paper maps distributed by parks are not terribly accurate. They're good enough for basic reference if you use markings on the trails for navigation. But they are not appropriately accurate to georeference and plot GPS locations on.

I know that the paper maps distributed locally for a small network of trails in my town in no way actually reflect the trails that exist. There are just a few random squiggles that don't come close to illustrating the relationship the trails have with each other. Which is sad, because the paved trails are good enough. The dirt trails blow.

I don't think the concept of using scanned park maps is really all that good for widespread popular consumption on GPS enabled devices. Those maps oftentimes just aren't good enough for that use.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Good point, the places where the trail builders spent the time to accurately (within GPS error) map the actual trails on the ground - Kingdom Trails, Land Locked Forest, Vietnam, Holyoke Range, Ascutney, Charlemont etc, in this region - this app becomes a great tool. 

Taking the actual state park maps and trying to upload those however, a waste of time.


----------

